# G-Force GF750 helmet... any opinions? Also more sizing questions.



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Thinking more seriously about buying a helmet. Had a chance to try on a G-Force helmet (not the 750) last weekend, and thought it was very comfortable.

Here's the helmet link: http://www.soloracer.com/gfgf750.html

Any good/bad opinions on it? The price seems right. I know my size for the helmet I tried on was an XL... I am assuming that since we're talking about the same brand, buying a different model shouldn't change the size on me, right? :dunno:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

I have one and like it.

Cofortable, breathes well...


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

I like my GF950. It's a full face model though. It's also been discontinued, so you may be able to get a deal somewhere. I have no idea about the size thing.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Buy a bell helmet from the group buy going on in the Group Buy Forum!


----------



## mola (Dec 18, 2001)

alee said:


> *Thinking more seriously about buying a helmet. Had a chance to try on a G-Force helmet (not the 750) last weekend, and thought it was very comfortable.
> 
> Here's the helmet link: http://www.soloracer.com/gfgf750.html
> 
> Any good/bad opinions on it? The price seems right. I know my size for the helmet I tried on was an XL... I am assuming that since we're talking about the same brand, buying a different model shouldn't change the size on me, right? :dunno: *


I have a GF helmet, I like it... fits well for my asian head.
I tried a simpson and man that didn't go well but it fits my friends head better.
If you tried a GF XL and it fits, you can use that Size for other GF helmets. but size between brands dont work due to the slight difference in design.

I have the GF950 and those are on sale from 
http://www.racerwholesale.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=RW&Product_Code=MAT4404&Category_Code=Racing+Helmets

For $40 more, you can get the Full Face SA2000 one from the link above.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

I know this has been done to death already in other threads, but if I'm only doing autocross, is there any reason for me to consider a full face helmet?

After going through a few of the loaner helmets last weekend, the G-Force open face was by far the most comfortable one to spend any amount of time in. I got the impression the full faced ones would get VERY hot in the summer, and the visibility not nearly as good.

Thoughts?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

alee said:


> *I know this has been done to death already in other threads, but if I'm only doing autocross, is there any reason for me to consider a full face helmet?
> 
> After going through a few of the loaner helmets last weekend, the G-Force open face was by far the most comfortable one to spend any amount of time in. I got the impression the full faced ones would get VERY hot in the summer, and the visibility not nearly as good.
> 
> Thoughts? *


I opted for a full face helmet... it just seemed more "complete" to me... even though it really doesn't make that much of a difference...

Just don't put the visor down... you're inside the car, so no need to flip the visor down... stays reasonably comfortable....


----------



## mola (Dec 18, 2001)

alee said:


> *I know this has been done to death already in other threads, but if I'm only doing autocross, is there any reason for me to consider a full face helmet?
> 
> After going through a few of the loaner helmets last weekend, the G-Force open face was by far the most comfortable one to spend any amount of time in. I got the impression the full faced ones would get VERY hot in the summer, and the visibility not nearly as good.
> 
> Thoughts? *


I had similar thought and was going to go open face when AK, friend of mine kept ribbing me with .... I only have one egghead and dont want a scrambled egghead or a broken tooth.

For the price different, I was thinking what if at a later time I wanted the full face and ended up getting it later. I figured I'd get it now.

right now, we're only talking $40 for the difference so it's not much of a price difference. I paid about $270 for that GF950 over a year ago.

The full face is still comfy, you can always drive with the shield open. you dont have to close it. I do track w/ the shield open. 
With the windows open and the vent holes... even with it closed you'll get fresh air. Not at much if it was open but it's not like you're driving with the driver side windows up.
For tracks, they want the windows down for every side a person is in. Not sure about autox.

I have seen BMW videos where open faces were used for the M school... it is up to you. I am glad I got the full face over the open face.

Mola


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Buy a full-face helmet. Even Bell does not recommend Open-face ones:

"Snell rated "SA" (Sports Application) professional helmets provide extreme impact resistance and higher fire protection than Snell "M" (Motorcycle) rated helmets. Closed helmets may reduce the possibility of spinal column injuries in head-on collisions. (The "chin protector" will strike the sternum (breastbone) and limit the head's forward movement.) For this reason, BELL MotorSports does not recommend open faced helmets and strongly urge you to use a professional contoured (not round or U shaped) neck collar while driving. Proper helmet head rest and seat back re-inforcement is mandatory".

Actually the narrower eyeports are better for driving. Your view is restricted just right to allow you to see only what you need at the track. That way your eyes are focused in the racing direction and are not distracted by unnecessary events or objects. I use Bieffe F1GP with a very narrow port with absolutely no view handicap. Whichever brand or helmet you decide to buy, consider these aspects.

Here are a couple of paragraph from Bell:

"BELL ULTRA & PRO SA helmets use carbon fiber and kevlar composites for strength and weight reduction. Fiberglass SA economy helmets, being heavier, are not particularly suitable for high speed competition. (The lighter the weight the less chance for injury plus reduced fatigue while cornering, allowing increased concentration) The choice of a premium series helmet is mandatory for serious racers. *SA helmets generally have smaller eyeports as eyes remain focused straight ahead during competition and large, motorcycle eyeports are a distraction, allowing excess light entry, causing eye strain.* Competition cars with windshields may use closed face helmets with shield in the open position in hot weather or to prevent fogging - on impact the shield usually will close to prevent flying debris or fire entry.

Any BELL CLOSED FACE SA helmet may be used, however we recommend lightweight construction, full face and vented models. (Vortex, M2 Pro, M3) Forced air helmets with fan/filter kits are recommended where size/weight is not a factor for hot climates, endurance, rallys and long duration races. Fiberglass SA helmets (Pyrotect,Sport III, M2) may be used for lower speed events.

Solo 1 Ralliests requiring communication with co-drivers prefer the SR Pro . Prescription glasses that wrap around the ears may require use of the larger eyeport in the M2 Pro , Pyrotect or M2 fiberglass helmets."


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Akakubi, you have any G-Force connections? I'd get a Bell from you but I don't have a good idea of the fit or size. Want to try and give you my business if I can.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

alee said:


> *Akakubi, you have any G-Force connections? I'd get a Bell from you but I don't have a good idea of the fit or size. Want to try and give you my business if I can.  *


I think a Bell XL would be for you.... since your grapefruit is close to my grapefruit but slightly smaller....  

no Bell dealers near you that you can try'em out at?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> *no Bell dealers near you that you can try'em out at? *


Owning a car is enough of a rare thing in NYC.


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

alee said:


> *Akakubi, you have any G-Force connections? I'd get a Bell from you but I don't have a good idea of the fit or size. Want to try and give you my business if I can.  *


Thanks, man!

No, unfortunately I have no G-Force on my list.  I also have Bieffe, but they are all on back order indefinitely, so no go there either.  :thumbdwn:

Do you have bike shop in your area? Motorcycle helmets can be a good estimate. Try to use that tape measurement method to find out what your size may be and then try a motorcycle helmet of the same size to see if it fits well... :dunno: That would be my best advice.

But if a G-Force helmet fits you like a glove (assuming you go for a full-face model), then by all means that is the best helmet for your head.

For my head Bieffe worked better than Bell for instance.


----------

